# Allegiant Air Schedule



## KevJan (Jan 8, 2010)

Trying to plan a girls trip to Branson next December. Got a 4 bedroom unit at the French Quarter and told everyone about the geat prices on Allegiant Airlines, this past year they were $39 from LAS, one way. On their website, they are only taking bookings through September right now. Does anyone know when they'll open up to December? I know the major airlines open 330 days out but they are so much more money. Also, we have some in our party that will need to come from LAX. Is there a possibility that the travel dates could be on the same day. Right now, it looks they travel between LAS and SGF on different days than LAX and SGF. I really want this to be a perfect trip for everyone and not have alot of headaches with the planning.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2010)

Being an overgrown charter airline, I don't think Allegiant plans too far in advance.  You'd have to call them and ask when their schedule will be open for the dates you need.

Also, be careful about those $39 fares.  They may have been introductory, or a special rate to gain interest in that route.  The rates this year may be a lot higher.  And when you can check the schedule, check alternate dates (a day or two before or after) to see if you can get a lower fare.

I also recall reading something about group fares.  (Or was that Southwest?)  It was something about groups of ten getting a better deal.  I didn't need it, so didn't pay a lot of attention.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 8, 2010)

Allegiant doesn't usually open fare until 4 to 6 months from your travel dates. In the past we've used them for Vegas trips. 

Planning on getting $39 fares is risky at best. It all depends on how full a flight is. I find that most of the cheap fares are closer to the actual travel date and will depend on how well booking the flight is going. I'd be surprised if Allegiant had a flight at all to Branson January through March as that time frame is essentially dead for tourism in Branson. Depending on how well flights sold this past year would determine whether or not Allegiant continues to fly to Branson. Allegiant has a habit of switching from a destination that's not making them enough money and moving that flight to another destination that they feel will be more profitable. They did that with Orlando from our home town when the flights weren't full enough to make the profit they were wanting.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 11, 2010)

They just opened it up through September.  A few days ago when I was checking, the flights were only showing through may.

Deb


----------

